# Toddler dies in hot car after dad refuses to let police break window



## Kanky (Oct 7, 2020)

A Las Vegas dad was arrested after he refused to break the window of his new car to save his dying toddler, authorities said.

Sidney Deal, 27, flagged down officers after he left his 1-year-old daughter, Sayah Deal, in a hot car Monday afternoon with the keys inside, the Las Vegas Sun reported.

The officers offered to break the window, call a tow truck or get a locksmith, but Deal declined and asked to call his brother, police said.

After several minutes, the officers smashed the window and pulled out the unresponsive girl, who died at the scene, police said.

The cause of death is pending, but authorities believe she had been trapped in the car for more than an hour.

Detectives interviewed Deal’s brother, who said he received a call from him saying he accidentally locked Sayah in the car, which he claimed had the air conditioning running, news station KVVU reported.


Deal’s brother told police he was confused by the call and quickly headed to his home.



Sidney DealLVMPD
When he got there, the brother immediately wrapped his shirt around his hand and offered to punch out the window, authorities said.

But Deal stopped him and claimed he didn’t have enough money to fix a broken window, the outlets reported. He instead dispatched his brother to call their mom to have her insurance company send a locksmith.

Deal’s girlfriend also told police she called the insurance company for him, but he told her to hang up when he didn’t agree with the price quoted for a tow truck, the Las Vegas Sun reported.

He was booked into the Clark County Detention Center on one count of child abuse or neglect causing substantial bodily harm, the outlet reported. He is being held on $20,000 bond.









						Toddler dies in hot car after dad refused to let cops break window
					

The officers offered to break the window, call a tow truck or get a locksmith, but Sayah Deal declined and asked to call his brother, police said.




					nypost.com


----------



## Kanky (Oct 7, 2020)

More details. This man really did not give a  about his child.

Tue, Oct 6, 2020 (6 p.m.)
As his 1-year-old daughter was trapped in a hot car Monday afternoon, the 27-year-old man rebuffed help from Metro Police officers and his brother to break the window because he couldn't afford to damage his new car. The air conditioner was on, and the girl was OK, he said.
*When his partner was on the phone with an insurance company representative who offered to send a tow truck, Sidney Deal told her to hang up because he didn’t agree with the cost, according to his arrest report.

The toddler, Sayah, was trapped in a “high heat environment” for about an hour and was dead when officers eventually smashed the window to pull her out, police said. *

Deal was subsequently booked into the Clark County Detention Center on one count of child abuse or neglect causing substantial bodily harm, jail logs show.

Deal did not attend a hearing earlier today due to a medical issue, Las Vegas Justice Court records show. He is being held on a $20,000 bond.

Deal flagged down Metro officers patrolling near the 1700 block of H Street, near Owens Avenue, west of Martin Luther King Boulevard, at 3:33 p.m., and told them he’d accidentally locked his keys inside his running car and that his girl was inside.

*An officer offered to call a locksmith, a tow truck, or to break the window, which Deal declined. Instead, he borrowed the officer’s phone to call his brother, police said.*

After “several” minutes, the officers broke the window and pulled out the unconscious girl, who died at the scene, police said. It wasn’t clear how many minutes elapsed before Deal gave consent for his window to be broken.

Detectives who took over the investigation spoke to Deal’s brother, who told them about a confusing phone call from his brother, police said. Either way, the man quickly headed to Deal’s home and immediately wrapped his shirt around his hand and offered to punch out the window.

Deal’s girlfriend said the couple had fought and she asked for him and his daughter to leave the apartment, police said.

According to Deal, he put the girl in the car, which he said was running with the air conditioner on, before he headed back to the apartment, where he continued to argue with the woman for 15 minutes, trying to persuade her to hand him his phone.


After she complied, the girlfriend said he returned to ask if she could call his insurance company because he'd locked his keys inside the car.

*The woman made the call at 3:06 p.m. and spent 23 minutes on the line. She said Deal told her to hang up when he disagreed with the price quoted to send someone, a service his car didn't qualify for.*

Four minutes after she hung up at 3:29 p.m., Deal flagged down the officers. By that time, the girl had been in the car for at least 42 minutes.

It wasn’t clear how long it was by the time the window was broken, but police said they believe the girl was inside the hot car for more than an hour, according to the report.

Her body had already gone into rigor mortis, police said.

Deal said the girl, who wasn’t fastened, was walking around the seats and eventually lay down on the floor, police said. He thought she’d fallen asleep.








						Dad refused to break window to save toddler locked in hot car, police say
					

As his 1-year-old daughter was trapped in a hot car Monday afternoon, the 27-year-old man rebuffed help from Metro Police to break the window because he couldn't afford ...




					m.lasvegassun.com


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 7, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## Sosoothing (Oct 7, 2020)

I wonder if he has a mental illness. His reasoning isn't normal.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 7, 2020)

For this precious baby


----------



## k_enitan (Oct 7, 2020)

Did the police see her walking about in the car like he claimed? He could have killed her previously or left her intentionally in the car to die. I hope this is properly investigated.

More importantly, may her soul RIP and I pray those who did love her find comfort.


----------



## kimpaur (Oct 7, 2020)

Sosoothing said:


> I wonder if he has a mental illness. His reasoning isn't normal.


This has to be mental illness . Or perhaps he’s a little slow. Either way something mental is at play here because he realized he needed to get her out of car but didn’t seem to put it together that she was dying a little bit more every minute that he wasted.
This story is just unbelievably sad. That poor baby. May she rest in peace


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 7, 2020)

Did the police need his permission to break his window to save a life inside? I don’t understand why they waited around for this idiot to do all of that.


----------



## FriscoGirl (Oct 7, 2020)

I’m sad and I’m mad ... too many holes in the story... I need to understand what he did to the little girl for her not to be in her car seat. Did he throw her n the car because he was MAD at the sorry a$$ GF who kicked them out of the apartment?!?!?!


----------



## fula97 (Oct 7, 2020)

What I want to say would get me put in Timeout. This is heartbreaking


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 7, 2020)

FriscoGirl said:


> I’m sad and I’m mad ... too many holes in the story... I need to understand what he did to the little girl for her not to be in her car seat. Did he throw her n the car because he was MAD at the sorry a$$ GF who kicked them out of the apartment?!?!?!



Why is the GF a sorry ass for kicking them out? There’s no telling what this fool did to get put out. Was she supposed to keep his baby?


----------



## FriscoGirl (Oct 8, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> Why is the GF a sorry ass for kicking them out? There’s no telling what this fool did to get put out. Was she supposed to keep his baby?



Fair!!

I just couldn’t imagine kicking a 1yo out of my house to streets...


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 8, 2020)

FriscoGirl said:


> Fair!!
> 
> I just couldn’t imagine kicking a 1yo out of my house to streets...



I can. If I ask you to leave my home, you have to take your child(ren) with you. I didn’t get the impression from the article that he is homeless or had nowhere to go, so she was not kicking them to the streets. He is a grown man and the safety of his child was his responsibility.


----------



## jasmatazz (Oct 8, 2020)

Sosoothing said:


> I wonder if he has a mental illness. His reasoning isn't normal.





kimpaur said:


> This has to be mental illness . Or perhaps he’s a little slow. Either way something mental is at play here because he realized he needed to get her out of car but didn’t seem to put it together that she was dying a little bit more every minute that he wasted.
> This story is just unbelievably sad. That poor baby. May she rest in peace



I don’t think this was mental illness; I think this man was just cheap and cared more about protecting his new car than he did saving his daughter’s life. He even admitted to leaving the child in the car for another 15 mins (probably was longer than that) to go back inside and argue with his gf some more.

And notice how it says that he (a 27 year old man) had to call his mom to access her car insurance. This man has misplaced priorities and unfortunately that poor baby had to pay the price.


----------



## Kanky (Oct 8, 2020)

I parked next to a woman who’d locked her baby, her keys and her phone in the car a while back. The baby had the keys and hit the lock button after she got out of the driver’s seat and closed the door. She was freaking out and trying to get the baby to push the unlock button.The baby was waving the keys around happily and pushing every button but the unlock button.   I called the fire department and they showed up in 5 minutes to open her door without breaking a window. 

Last month I saw a the police open up a truck in the grocery store parking lot because there was a dog in there and someone called. They didn’t break the window then either.

Something strange is going on here. The police and the fire department can open a vehicle without breaking a window. You don’t need to pay with your insurance. It is weird to me that there were several adults involved in this situation and no one could manage to get the baby out of the hot car before she died. I’ve never purchased a vehicle that didn’t come with two sets of keys. It makes me think that it was intentional on his part.

I wonder what kind of car this is. I physically cannot lock my keys in the car. If open the door to get out and leave the key inside the door will not lock and it beeps to tell me that I forgot my keys.


----------



## Guapa1 (Oct 8, 2020)

If that was my child this male wouldn't be going to jail. Between this and the male that jumped on the car to get away from the dog while leaving his child, I'm done. And they're both girls. For some reason that feels important.


----------



## Guapa1 (Oct 8, 2020)

She's such an angel. She deserved better.










						Father charged in hot car death of one-year-old daughter
					

A dad has been charged with child abuse leading to substantial bodily harm after his one-year-old daughter was found dead in a hot car in Las Vegas, Nevada.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



*Father, 27, is charged after refusing to break open window of hot car to save his dying one-year-old daughter because of the cost *

*Sidney Deal was arrested Monday and charged with one count of child abuse*
*The official charge is for child abuse leading to substantial bodily harm*
*His one-year-old daughter was found dead in a hot car in Las Vegas*
*Deal refused to break the window of his car because of the potential cost*
By Holden Walter-warner For Dailymail.com
 Published:  18:50, 7 October 2020   |  Updated:  19:00, 7 October 2020  








 e-mail 
 
 
*8.3k* shares
 
275

View  comments









Sidney Deal, 27, has been arrested in the death of his daughter
A Las Vegas dad has been charged with child abuse leading to substantial bodily harm after his one-year-old daughter was found dead in a hot car.
Sidney Deal, 27, was arrested on Monday after refusing several efforts to free his daughter, Sayah, from the hot car, where she was trapped for about an hour.
Deal was booked at the Clark County Detention Center and is being held on $20,000 bail. He didn't attend his initial hearing for medical reasons.
The Las Vegas Man told police officers on the scene that he didn't want to break the car windows of his Nissan Altima because of the potential cost to the vehicle, according to The Daily Beast.
Scroll down for video 





+3



 
Deal allegedly left his one-year-old daughter, Sayah, locked in a hot car in Las Vegas





+3



 
Sarayah was eventually retrieved from the car, but she was soon pronounced dead 

His partner also called an insurance company who offered to send a tow truck, but Deal refused the request after a disagreement about the price.



Police officers offered to call a locksmith, but Deal used the opportunity to speak on the phone with his brother instead.

Deal reportedly told officers that Sayah had simply fallen asleep, and that the air conditioner in the vehicle was on, according to KVVU-TV. 








 
Deal refused multiple attempts to take action and free his daughter from the car





+3



 
Deal didn't want to break his car window, for fear of how much the damage would cost
*RELATED ARTICLES*

Previous
1
Next
 




 Mother, 20, and father, 21, are charged with manslaughter...  


 Eight-month-old girl dies after being left alone in a hot...
 
*Share this article*
Share
When officers were finally able to retrieve Sayah from the car she was already dead, with police stating her body had gone into rigor mortis.

'My son was not negligent the way he handled it,' Artavia Wilson said to KLAS, in regards to her son, Deal. 

KTNV reports Deal told the police that he accidentally locked Sayah in his car after a fight with his girlfriend. The girlfriend told police he returned to her just a few minutes after leaving with Sayah. 







 
Artavia Wilson does not think her son, Deal, was negligent in his daughter's death
Additionally, Deal talked on the phone with his brother, Samid, who arrived and offered to punch in a window after wrapping his shirt around his knuckle.

Deal reportedly prevented Samid from breaking the window, concerned that he wouldn't be able to afford a fix for the car. 

The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration notes there were 53 hot car deaths in 2018 and 52 hot car deaths in 2019. So far, there have been at least 23 children who have died of heatstroke in 2020.

Deal is expected to make his first court appearance on Thursday.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 8, 2020)

Kanky said:


> I parked next to a woman who’d locked her baby, her keys and her phone in the car a while back. The baby had the keys and hit the lock button after she got out of the driver’s seat and closed the door. She was freaking out and trying to get the baby to push the unlock button.The baby was waving the keys around happily and pushing every button but the unlock button.   I called the fire department and they showed up in 5 minutes to open her door without breaking a window.
> 
> Last month I saw a the police open up a truck in the grocery store parking lot because there was a dog in there and someone called. They didn’t break the window then either.
> 
> ...



The police’s response really doesn’t sit right with me. Headlines say he “refused” to let them break his window, so I kept reading and waiting for the part where he physically stops them from doing so. That part never came. So his refusal was him simply saying “no, don’t do it”. And they let that prevent them from saving that child’s life.

I wonder if the child’s mother has a case against the city?


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 8, 2020)

I only read the op but I think this man is just a psychopath. He is not slow.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 8, 2020)

I really don’t think he is mentally ill or a psychopath. I think he’s just stupid, ignorant, and an incompetent parent. I bet his daughter dying didn’t even cross his mind— didn’t even consider it a possibility. I think he thought the only issue was that he was locked out the car, and his only concern was getting in without damaging his car.

I do wonder though, if he did think the air conditioning was on, or was that a lie?


----------



## fluffyforever (Oct 9, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> I really don’t think he is mentally ill or a psychopath. I think he’s just stupid, ignorant, and an incompetent parent. I bet his daughter dying didn’t even cross his mind— didn’t even consider it a possibility. I think he thought the only issue was that he was locked out the car, and his only concern was getting in without damaging his car.
> 
> I do wonder though, if he did think the air conditioning was on, or was that a lie?


That had to be a lie. I had a Nissan (And I’m assuming all Nissans are the same) and when the car is running it is impossible to lock the doors unless the doors are closed - which means you are either inside the car or you are outside of the car using the second remote. I tried every which way to lock my door in the winter so I can warm up the car and be inside of the house and not worry about someone jumping in and riding off.

If the air was on, the car was running and the car could not be locked with him on the outside. I don’t think the car was on at all.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 9, 2020)

Word is that baby was strangled. 
Give it time.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Oct 9, 2020)

But how is it that the police gave him the option to decide if the window would be broken? I would think they would take note of the temperature and break the window ASAP.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 9, 2020)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> *Word is that baby was strangled.*
> Give it time.



This is what I heard as well and I'm so upset. Yet another young black girl child neglected and harmed by those who are supposed to care for her the most. All theses failures of adults in her life need to locked up under the jail.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 9, 2020)

Strangled?!? I need receipts


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Oct 10, 2020)

The police were OK with watching a black baby die. Dogs get more protection. 








						Police officer rescues puppy from a hot car — see the bodycam footage
					

An Ohio police officer smashed through a window to rescue an unresponsive puppy from the back of a hot car.




					www.today.com


----------



## Zaz (Oct 10, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> I really don’t think he is mentally ill or a psychopath. I think he’s just stupid, ignorant, and an incompetent parent. I bet his daughter dying didn’t even cross his mind— didn’t even consider it a possibility. I think he thought the only issue was that he was locked out the car, and his only concern was getting in without damaging his car.
> 
> *I do wonder though, if he did think the air conditioning was on, or was that a lie?*


I'm thinking that's why they didn't break it right away. He said the AC was on and he saw her walking around the seats, but by the time the police pulled her out rigor mortis had set in, which would indicate she had been dead for a long time. 
Something about the timeline and his behaviour is off though, with the brother getting a "confusing phone call".

And why did mama come in on cue to say her precious baby boy was not negligent in any way


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 10, 2020)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Word is that baby was strangled.
> Give it time.


Gotta be. She was dead when they got there. He caused a lot of drama around the situation. I wanna know was the air conditioner on when they got the baby out and what was the reason the girlfriend kicked him out.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Oct 10, 2020)

Zaz said:


> I'm thinking that's why they didn't break it right away. He said the AC was on and he saw her walking around the seats, but by the time the police pulled her out rigor mortis had set in, which would indicate she had been dead for a long time.
> Something about the timeline and his behaviour is off though, with the brother getting a "confusing phone call".
> 
> And why did mama come in on cue to say her precious baby boy was not negligent in any way


But wouldn’t the police look in the car and see that the baby wasn’t moving? Can you have the air conditioning running if the engine isn’t running? Even if the car is brand new, couldn’t the cops feel the hood to see if the car was running?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 10, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> Gotta be. She was dead when they got there. He caused a lot of drama around the situation. I wanna know was the air conditioner on when they got the baby out and what was the reason the girlfriend kicked him out.


He has had 5 CPS cases of abuse opened on him. A lot of folk failed this child.


----------



## Zaz (Oct 10, 2020)

LivingInPeace said:


> But wouldn’t the police look in the car and see that the baby wasn’t moving? Can you have the air conditioning running if the engine isn’t running? Even if the car is brand new, couldn’t the cops feel the hood to see if the car was running?


The way I read it, at least the only thing that made sense to me, was that the car was running but the AC was not on. Since both his brother and the cops bought the AC story.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 10, 2020)

I need an update on this story. Balenciagas on his feet, a Dior sweatshirt, Apple Watch. All of which cost just as much or more than a broken window. Plus he has a history of CPS being called. Him and his momma can jump off a bridge


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 10, 2020)

He wanted this baby dead.


----------



## kimpaur (Oct 10, 2020)

The more details that come out, the worse I feel for this poor child.I really wanted to believe this man was slow rather than he would deliberately make his child suffer like this  

I have so many questions, the biggest one being that if it’s true that this man had 5 CPS cases against him, why the hell was he even allowed with the baby girl in the first place?


----------



## jasmatazz (Oct 10, 2020)

Gin&Tonic said:


> The police were OK with watching a black baby die. Dogs get more protection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. It made no sense the way they stood there and let him waste time calling for tow trucks, locksmiths, and whoever else.

Wow at the new details. It’s starting to sound like he killed that baby. Probably made all those calls to stall and make it look like more of an accident. I pray the truth comes out.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 10, 2020)

In this article the officer makes a statement that basically, they sat back and let him do all of that, because they saw the child alive in the car when they arrived (which is a dumb excuse). So, I don’t know where y’all are reading about this being a cover up for a strangulation, but that seems to be untrue— unless the police are also trying to cover for their lack of appropriate action.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 11, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> In this article the officer makes a statement that basically, they sat back and let him do all of that, because they saw the child alive in the car when they arrived (which is a dumb excuse). So, I don’t know where y’all are reading about this being a cover up for a strangulation, but that seems to be untrue— unless the police are also trying to cover for their lack of appropriate action.


I hope I heard wrong. Either way the story still makes NO SENSE. Since she was alive, police SHOULD know they have MINUTES to get a child out of a hot car. Meaning they watched her die. Or she may have been strangled to sleep/unconscious and was still moving about the way kids STIR when they are sleeping. But I can bet you that child wasn't alert and cooing and playing around then all of a sudden she dies. There is a WHOLE LOT missing from this story. I do doubt that the child's mother or grandmother will be advocating for a good autopsy to piece together how and how long before she died. ---eh well someone may bc its a child. In Florida we have a committee by county that reviews the death of children when its not natural causes. But it takes month or longer. Especially if it IS abuse. My boss is on that review and I have declined to be on that panel until recently because we are working on maternal/infant mortality.... but I digress. There is NO EXCUSE for the death of this child while so many people claimed to have tried to help. I DO believe the father was negligent as were the police. I would have broken the glass and offered to pay it myself since the dad is a POS. All these folk wanting to help but the baby still died. No way. 

Also--*the AC does NOTHING* to help in the heat if the child has been sitting there for over an hour. With this pandemic people are not allowed to wait in buildings if they reach capacity or at all. I have sat in the car in Doctors offices waiting for my 2 YO to be seen and in the car with her for the dentist as well. After 15 minutes we had to open the windows and then we eventually got out. We were hot. When I took her out the car seat both times I noticed her entire back was SOAKED in sweat and she was HOT HOT to the touch.... I had the AC on blast. I am pretty sure a coroner will still decide she passed from Heat Stroke or something related to it. Making dad super negligent and police partially negligent cuz they are IGNORANT. 
I still believe we need to give it time. The strangulation is definitely RUMORS. The CPS cases may not be.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 11, 2020)

Zaz said:


> The way I read it, at least the only thing that made sense to me, was that the car was running but the AC was not on. Since both his brother and the cops bought the AC story.


The AC doesn't help either way. LV is still hot and humid this time of year. See my above post.


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 13, 2020)

He looks so calm in the mugshot. A normal father would have been distraugh. I know people grieve differently but from the articles it appears he showed more emotion at the thought of his window being broken. His ex mentioned how calm he looked in his mugshot too. She said she wants him to pay for what he did or something to that effect.  She knows the person he is...


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 13, 2020)

kupenda said:


> I need an update on this story. *Balenciagas on his feet, a Dior sweatshirt, Apple Watch.* All of which cost just as much or more than a broken window. Plus he has a history of CPS being called. Him and his momma can jump off a bridge



Probably all fake, or stolen. But you can’t steal getting your window fixed or order it on AliExpress.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 13, 2020)

Failure on the part of the father and the officers. The wording that is repeated in the articles I've read is interesting, "they could see the child was breathing". It doesn't suggest she was moving around or active. Also, that her body was in rigor mortis by the time they got the baby out of the car, suggests she was in the car way longer than reported, even from bystander/ neighbour accounts.


----------



## chocolat79 (Oct 14, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> Did the police need his permission to break his window to save a life inside? I don’t understand why they waited around for this idiot to do all of that.


My thoughts exactly! I mean,  they shoot first and ask questions later,  but when a child is trapped in a car,  they ask for permission??? 

Make it make sense.  Also,  everyone is responsible for this little girl's death except the GF.


----------



## chocolat79 (Oct 14, 2020)

Gin&Tonic said:


> The police were OK with watching a black baby die. Dogs get more protection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 14, 2020)

chocolat79 said:


> My thoughts exactly! I mean,  they shoot first and ask questions later,  *but when a child is trapped in a car,  they ask for permission???
> 
> Make it make sense.*  Also,  everyone is responsible for this little girl's death except the GF.


This.
I is confused. I am very interested in what the coroner or Medical Examiner finds.


----------

